# Chapman Acceptances



## AshleyM (Mar 8, 2009)

Has anyone been accepted into Chapman (grad school) for any of the specialization areas?  Particularly, I'm interested in hearing about Cinematography acceptances, but would also like to hear about others' successes.  Also, has anyone been notified of a fellowship yet?


----------



## solojones (Mar 8, 2009)

One person at Chapman told me I would hear back the middle of March, another the beginning of April. So I don't think notifications will have gone out yet... but should in the next couple weeks sometime. 

My brother's a grad cine at Chapman and he didn't get his notification until mid-April, I believe. But some may have earlier.


----------



## MikeSter4 (Mar 11, 2009)

Had an interview today for the producing program and Alex said they will send everything out at the same time - between end of March and beginning of April.


----------



## cabezon (Mar 12, 2009)

Best of luck MikeSter. If you don't mind sharing, what topics did you cover at the interview? what did you think of the tour?


----------



## MikeSter4 (Mar 12, 2009)

No problem.  The interview was really like everyone says a conversation.  Tell me a little about yourself - why you would be a good fit for the program and so on.  I interviewed with someone that hadn't looked at any of my application material.

The facilities were amazing none-the-less. 

I'm the type to think if it happens it happens if not then so be it.  I'm still coming out here Fall 09 regardless.  Had a meeting/lunch with some friends at Fox Studios.  Really guys its all about who you know - if film school doesn't work get out there and do an internship or job shadow someone.  There's nothing like real experience, however it seems as if Chapman provides that.


----------



## Hong (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi,
Can anyone tell me how many graduate cinematography students does Chapman accept every year?


----------



## solojones (Mar 19, 2009)

I think there are something like 15 who wind up attending each year.


----------



## Coop (Apr 3, 2009)

BUMP
Haven't heard from Chapman (producing) still.
By what they said during my interview maybe a week longer?

Updates from anyone else?


----------



## Mike_V (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi, I got accepted into Chapman in the Editing Discipline.
I sent in my application and supplements the day before the deadline and I just found out today.

@solojones:
are you sure they only accept 15 people a year for each discipline?


----------



## North California (Jun 1, 2009)

Congrats Mike!
I too will be attending Chapman in the Fall as an Editing Fellow. If you haven't already done so, join the Chapman 09 FB group here,  http://www.facebook.com/group.....php?gid=75603177546


----------



## Christy Gray (Jun 2, 2009)

Mike_V

How did you find out you were accepted? Did your status change on WebAdvisor?


----------



## Mike_V (Jun 2, 2009)

Heya,
@NorCal: I'll do that right now

@ Christy Gray: I actually went to chapman admissions office and asked since I drove from GA to CA and the letter was sent off to my other address. My status did not change.


----------



## Christy Gray (Jun 4, 2009)

They just called me and told me I was in. Woo! I guess I'll see you in September.


----------



## Mike_V (Jun 4, 2009)

congratulations!!!
which discipline will you be studying in?


----------



## Christy Gray (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm studying Production Design. I got my undergrad in Communication Design.


----------



## notroberttowne (Jun 12, 2009)

Accepted two days ago for screenwriting.  I posted some big long thing on Chapman Heads Up topic about my travails in pursuit of acceptance.


----------



## ArmaFenix (Jun 14, 2009)

I was accepted for screenwriting last Monday.  I suppose everyone just absolutely FLOODED directing (I spoke to Alex Rose) and she told me they're allocating spots to the best applicants who were denied direction...if there are still spots open, CALL ADMISSIONS and ask if your track can be switched from direction to something else.

By the way, if you did not receive an interview for direction then your chances are next to none.


----------



## Race_Bannon (Jun 14, 2009)

> By the way, if you did not receive an interview for direction then your chances are next to none.



That's weird because I was accepted in the first wave of directing applicants and I never got an interview. And I know they're not messing with me - I got the status change, acceptance letter and sent in my deposit. Plus I'm sure there are a few others like me on here. This must only apply to the few places left, I take it?


----------

